# Pronated or supinated grip when doing bent-over BB rows. What do you prefer?



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

For me supinated works best; pronated makes my wrists feel as though they're going to break.

Just wondering what other people's preferences are.

Thanks for your time


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

I have always used a supinated grip... don't think I've tried pronated


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I tend to vary the grip.


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

Bent-over BB rows should be he exact opposite of the bench press, same grip and pull to the chest, back paralell to the floor, arms 45 degrees to the body - your risk tearing your biceps with an underhand grip


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Bend over rows with pronated suck. At least for me, cant get same back squeeze with over grip.

But I think underhand is better for lower back when over for upper back.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Overhand


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

Gynosaur said:


> For me supinated works best; pronated makes my wrists feel as though they're going to break.
> 
> Just wondering what other people's preferences are.
> 
> Thanks for your time


It's good to vary your grip so that you hit different muscles in your back and forearms/biceps. However if it hurts it could be a case of lowering the weight so that they get used to it. Scott


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

gradziol said:


> Bend over rows with pronated suck. At least for me, cant get same back squeeze with over grip.
> 
> But I think underhand is better for lower back when over for upper back.


^^^This is correct. Underhand = lower lats / Overhand = upper


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> ^^^This is correct. *Underhand = lower lats / Overhand = upper*


I concur with that!

which is exactly the reason why I do both.

when it gets heavy, I do use straps, particularly during underhand grip to avoid biceps tear as mentioned earlier.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

There's an EMG study somewhere showing that a supinated/underhand grip doesn't by default work the lats any more at all than a pronated/overhand grip... but one thing it does do is encourage a lesser degree of lean and a closer grip, and those two things do tend to take some of the emphasis off of the mid traps and on to the lats so it does help indirectly. With any variation of form though rows work all the major muscles of the upper back but especially the rhomboids which is the main mover in all forms of bent over row.


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you all for the replies


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Underhand for a bicep pump, overhand for a back pump...


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> Underhand for a bicep pump, overhand for a back pump...


If its hitting your bis your doin it wrong


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Over hand for me, might switch it up and do under soon though


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

I generally use overhand as it allows me to go heavier without tiring my biceps too much, underhand limits the amount of reps I can do before they fatigue


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Depends on what area of the back I want to emphesise. If it is more of a thicking day then it'll be a lot of rowing movement with my arms flared out and different variations of shrugs to pre weaken the traps and rhomboids. If I am going for a width day then I will do rows and pull downs where my arms are travelling close to my body and I would sweep the weight in to take the biceps out and really hit the lats hard. I would also pre weaken my lats with pull overs.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

mrwright said:


> If its hitting your bis your doin it wrong


so how do you contract your arm without using your bicep genius?...try and touch your nose...bicep contraction...


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> so how do you contract your arm without using your bicep genius?...try and touch your nose...bicep contraction...


Ok if its mainly hitting your bis/not causing any bacl pumpage your doing it wrong....


----------



## Danny123 (Feb 17, 2013)

i alternate it,but i do prefer a overhand grip feels like it works my back more.


----------

